# html Code Issue



## johnvt519 (Oct 8, 2009)

Can anyone please tell me why the lowercase letter o in the word for keeps showing up as a capital O or a zero in my html code? The word for is used four times within my code and keeps appearing as fOr or possibly f0r. Any ideas? Thank you.


----------



## rotarysteve (Dec 27, 2010)

Umm, other than a typo..... that is the only issue you have with a small case "o"???


----------



## ccube (Jun 15, 2010)

Other than typos, the next thing to check is character encoding.
There could be a character set mismatch between the text as HTML and the browsers display of that text.
Do you have:

(replace _xxx_ with _UTF-8_ or _ISO-8859-1_)​in the page head?


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

UTF-8 is much better I guess...


----------



## ccube (Jun 15, 2010)

Yes, UTF-8 is preferred these days, but if you want to explicitly declare the Latin alphabet, and dis-allow any other characters, the ISO set works better.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

ccube said:


> Yes, UTF-8 is preferred these days, but if you want to explicitly declare the Latin alphabet, and dis-allow any other characters, the ISO set works better.


:up:


----------



## johnvt519 (Oct 8, 2009)

sepala said:


> UTF-8 is much better I guess...


Thank you for your response. This is definitely not a typo; I am very careful. Also, I am new to html coding. I appreciate you suggestion, however, I am unable to follow it. Perhaps you could explain in simpler terms. Thanks.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

johnvt519 said:


> Thank you for your response. This is definitely not a typo; I am very careful. Also, I am new to html coding. I appreciate you suggestion, however, I am unable to follow it. Perhaps you could explain in simpler terms. Thanks.


Between your tag, add this code


----------



## johnvt519 (Oct 8, 2009)

sepala said:


> Between your tag, add this code


I tried it. Same issue exists. :-(


----------



## ccube (Jun 15, 2010)

So, a couple of questions then.
Is the error present just in the code, or in the page as viewed with a browser?
Has the text been entered into the code by you directly, or has it been cut-and-pasted into the document?
Have you run the page through the W3C validation service, here?
Perhaps you could post the offending code on here, and we can try to replicate the error.


----------



## johnvt519 (Oct 8, 2009)

Thank you for your reply. The error is present in the code only after I have pasted it into the code field and saved (error present in the field itself) and is also present when viewed online. I&#8217;ve been coping and pasting the code from a Word document where I edit the code. The &#8220;for&#8221; words are fine when pasted, but after I save the code in the field I am entering it into, they are then formatted incorrectly within this field (and online as well). I have also tried editing the words directly in the code field and saved again, but the &#8220;O&#8217;s&#8221; in all the words &#8220;for&#8221; revert back to the incorrect format. Also, this code is not being used for a website, per se, so I don&#8217;t know how much help the validation service would be, however, I appreciate your suggestions. Does this additional information help at all?


----------



## ccube (Jun 15, 2010)

Word is about the worst text editor you could use for code editing, as you can never be sure exactly what it's doing to your code when you save it.
Also, if you're using Word to generate HTML from a text document, you end up with a HTML doc that has a lot of un-needed and possibly error producing code added.
Better to use Notepad, or one of the free Notepad replacements that has coding support.
Personally, I use Notepad++, which has syntax highlighting and auto-completion.
There is also Programmer's Notepad and PSPad, both of which are highly regarded.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

johnvt519 said:


> Ive been coping and pasting the code from a Word document where I edit the code.


ohhh this is the error then...As ccube said, never use that application for code editing because that is not a code editor. W3 Validator will probably give you the answer...


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Another question, what is the browser you are using? Is this happens in all the browsers?


----------



## johnvt519 (Oct 8, 2009)

Okay. I tried using the word pad version you recommended. I'm still getting "f0r" instead of "for." It appears to be a zero, not the uppercase "O." I'm not sure if that helps.


----------



## ccube (Jun 15, 2010)

Sounds like you have l337 turned on.
Next, how exactly are you viewing this page?
Are you viewing it from a local source, are you using an AMP environment, or is it hosted somewhere?
Outside of these, and I think we'll have to have a look at the code itself.


----------



## johnvt519 (Oct 8, 2009)

My apologies. All that went right over my head. 1337, local source, AMP environment? Sorry for my html ignorance; I do appreciate you trying to help, though. I&#8217;m not sure if this helps (because, again, I don&#8217;t know what it means), but I noticed it says &#8220;Check this box to use WYSIWYG editing (beta)&#8221; above the field I&#8217;m entering the code into. Is this additional information any help. If not, what information can I give you (keeping in mind my lack of experience in html coding). Thank you, again.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Did you validate your code? Either you have to validate that or post your code here, because we have come to an end of helping you "without" the code...It's hard to find what is going on without the code


----------



## johnvt519 (Oct 8, 2009)

I have no problem posting the code, if that&#8217;s appropriate here. I mean, there&#8217;s no inappropriate content within this code, but I wasn&#8217;t sure if that was the norm for this type of forum. Please let me know; I&#8217;ll post it for you to review. Thanks.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

johnvt519 said:


> I have no problem posting the code, if thats appropriate here. I mean, theres no inappropriate content within this code, but I wasnt sure if that was the norm for this type of forum. Please let me know; Ill post it for you to review. Thanks.


Of course..TSG is a technical blog, so we do check the codes..


----------



## johnvt519 (Oct 8, 2009)

Okay, here's the code. Please note: I had originally used the word "for" four times in this code, but due to this issue, I have revised my text to contain only one "for" (it's in the last line of text within this code). It may not seem like a major issue, but I'd like to know how I can avoid this problem in my future edits as I intend on doing more coding. Thank you so much for all your help. The code reads as follows:

<b0dy>







Welcome to The Gruver Beach Resort Radio Chat




CHAT RULES
(Please follow these simple rules to keep chat safe, fun, and free of conflict):

Guests (Green) will be kicked if remain idle and nonparticipative in this chat room!
Do not ask to receive free days, xats, powers, or help with YOUR chat group 
This is NOT a pick-up spot; No flirting, "hitting on," perving, or stalking 
Do not request "color" (promotion); _WE_ 　will approach _YOU_ ! 
No posting links of any kind in the main room 
No foul language or inappropriate behavior 
No drama, complaining, trolling, or BS 
Respect staff and other members 
No flooding or spamming

We appreciate your cooperation 
~The Staff 


 
<tb0dy>
</tb0dy> 
<tb0dy>
</tb0dy>



MEET THE STAFF

Main Owner: John

Co-owners: Brison, Deb, & Jac

Moderators: Sami, Peace, Frog, & Tyler


<tb0dy>
</tb0dy>
<tb0dy>
</tb0dy>Thank you for visiting The Gruver Beach Resort Radio Chat; please come back and visit us soon!
Tanya 
<tb0dy>
</tb0dy>
<tb0dy>
</tb0dy>​</b0dy>


----------



## ccube (Jun 15, 2010)

If you had gone to the W3C validator, you would have solved a lot of your problems.
I have to ask, are you using Word on a Mac by any chance?
You really need to read up a little about how HTML /CSS goes together.
Head over to the W3Schools when you get a chance. It will help you immensely.
Here's my attempt at your code:

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
	<title>Gruver Beach Resort</title>
	<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />
	
	<style type="text/css">
	
	html {
	font-size:67.7%;
	}
	body {
	font-family:Arial Black,sans-serif;
	color:#FFF;
	text-align:center;
	background-color: #FFF;
	}
/*--------------Font Styling--------------*/
	h1 {
	font-size:28px;
	}
	h2 {
	font-size:20px;
	}
	h1,h2 {
	margin:0.2em 0;
	color:#00F;
	}
	p {
	font-size:18px;
	}
	.emphasis {
	font-style:italic;
	}
	.whiteText {
	color:#FFF;
	}
/*----------------Divs------------------*/
	#wrapper {
	width:825px;
	margin:0 auto;
	text-align:center;
	background-color: #000;
	}
	#header,#main-content,#other-content,#footer {
	border-bottom:4px double #FFF;
	margin:0 2em;
	padding:1em 0;
	}
	#header {
	padding:0 8em;
	}
	#other-content {
	text-align:center;
	color:#FF0;
	}
	#footer {
	color:#00F;
	}
/*---------------Lists----------------*/
	ul {
	list-style-type:none;
	font-size:16px;
	}
	#other-content ul li {
	font-size:18px;
	line-height:4em;
	}
		
	</style>

	<script language="javascript" type="text/javascript">
		alert("Welcome to The Gruver Beach Resort Radio Chat! <<Please read and follow the rules below the chat box BEF0RE chatting.>>")
	</script>

</head>
<body>
<div id="wrapper">
	<div id="header">
		<h1>Welcome to the Gruver Beach Resort Radio Chat</h1>
	</div>
	
	<div id="main-content">
		<h2>Chat Rules</h2>
		<p>Please follow these simple rules to keep chat safe, fun, and free of conflict</p>
		<ul>
			<li>Guests (Green) will be kicked if remain idle and nonparticipative in this chat room!</li>
			<li>Do not ask to receive free days, xats, powers, or help with YOUR chat group</li>
			<li>This is NOT a pick-up spot; No flirting, hitting on, perving, or stalking</li>
			<li>Do not request color(promotion); <span class="emphasis">WE</span>  will approach <span class="emphasis">YOU</span> !</li>
			<li>No posting links of any kind in the main room</li>
			<li>No foul language or inappropriate behavior</li>
			<li>No drama, complaining, trolling, or BS</li>
			<li>Respect staff and other members</li>
			<li>No flooding or spamming</li>
		</ul>
		<p>We appreciate your cooperation<br />
			The Staff</p>
	</div>
	
	<div id="other-content">
	<h2>Meet the staff</h2>
		<marquee style="width: 100%%; height: 256px;" scrollamount="3" scrolldelay="0" direction="up">
			<ul>
				<li>Owner: John</li>
				<li>Co-owners: Brison, Deb, &amp; Jac</li>
				<li><span class="whiteText">Moderators: Sami, Peace, Frog, &amp; Tyler</span></li>
			</ul>
		</marquee>
	</div>
	
	<div id="footer">
		<marquee style="width: 100%; height: 50px;" scrollamount="5" direction="left">
			<p>Thank you for visiting The Gruver Beach Resort Radio Chat, please come back and visit us soon!</p>
		</marquee>
	</div>
</div>
</body>
</html>
```
Needs some tweaking to match yours exactly, but it's close,and should give you some ideas of what to look for in coding.
I'm sure that others here can improve on this, I am a bit of a hack.
One thing you should consider with your design: is animation ABSOLUTELY necessary.
Adding motion to sites can be nice, but never-ending flashing, sliding, bouncing, etc.
can get really annoying for a lot of people.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

In my case I see the "for" as it should be. I don't see any "f0r". But in your code, you have done this mistake in several places like coding the tag as <b0dy>..

ccude has given you a good answer. But I guess the colour codes are not good. So replace the "#000" with "#000000", "#FFF" with "#FFFFFF", and "#00F" with "#0000FF"


----------



## rotarysteve (Dec 27, 2010)

I find incredible fault with this............

I can only figure a random capital O or a zero snuck into the code is an intentional ploy.


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

sepala said:


> But I guess the colour codes are not good. So replace the "#000" with "#000000", "#FFF" with "#FFFFFF", and "#00F" with "#0000FF"


It is perfectly valid to use short code like #FFF instead of #FFFFFF for colours it saves space if you are trying to make your css as small as possible.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

colinsp said:


> It is perfectly valid to use short code like #FFF instead of #FFFFFF for colours it saves space if you are trying to make your css as small as possible.


I mentioned that because I have faced an error because of these short cords. Once I created a web page with blue colour in it, with short codes, it displayed dark blue in IE and light blue in FF. I replaced those with the complete code, then no problem!


----------



## johnvt519 (Oct 8, 2009)

The "<b0dy>" error (along with the "f0r" error) occurs whenever I save the original code to go live. This is the issue. I'm trying to learn why this keeps happening. Any ideas?


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

johnvt519 said:


> The <b0dy> error (along with the f0r error) occurs whenever I save the original code to go live. This is the issue. Im trying to learn why this keeps happening. Any ideas?


The case is, I don't see any errors of that after editing that as I posted above.


----------



## johnvt519 (Oct 8, 2009)

Okay, Ive figured out what the issue is, but Im not sure how to resolve it or if it CAN be resolved. I dont know if youre familiar with xat chat groups or not; his is where Im using this code. Codes or text can be entered on a page which has multiple tabs. These codes, or text, are entered under these tabs and are displayed at the bottom of my chat room. The problem is that I am trying to use two separate codes under the same tab (tab one). The first code (bold) is a pop-up welcome message that comes on the screen before anyone enters the chat room. Under this, is the second code which has the contents for my rules, staff, announcements, etc. that are displayed IN my chat room. For an experiment, I tried removing the pop-up message code and found that the <b0dy> error and the f0r error did not occur. However, I can not find a way to make use of both codes at the same time as they both need to be placed under tab one. Are there any suggestion you can offer me to perhaps combine these two code so each works properly? Or perhaps someone is familiar with xats chat groups and has done this successfully before. Ive posted the code(s) again below just as I have them pasted into tab one of my edit page for my chat room. They work together properly with the exception of the f0r issue. Any new ideas given this new information? Thank you.

*

*








Welcome to The Gruver Beach Resort Radio Chat




THIS CHAT ROOM HAS NO AGE RESTRICTION PROVIDED YOU ARE MATURE ENOUGH TO FOLLOW THE RULES OUTLINED BELOW. PLEASE BE COURTEOUS, AND KEEP ALL CHAT CONTENT FAMILY-FRIENDLY.

[TR][TD]CHAT RULES
(Please follow these simple rules to keep chat safe, fun, and free of conflict):

Guests (Green) will be kicked if remain idle and nonparticipative in this chat room!
Do not ask to receive free days, xats, powers, or help with YOUR chat group 
This is NOT a pick-up spot; no flirting, hitting on, perving, or stalking 
Do not request color (promotion); _WE_ will approach _YOU!_ 
No posting links of any kind in the main room 
No foul language or inappropriate behavior 
No drama, complaining, trolling, or B.S. 
No promoting other chat groups here 
Respect staff and other members 
No harassing in Private Chat 
No flooding or spamming

We appreciate your cooperation 
~The Staff 


 
 
<tb0dy>



MEET THE STAFF

Main Owner: John

Co-owners: Brison, Deb, & Jac

Moderators: Sami, Peace, Frog, & Tyler



 
<tb0dy> 




ANNOUNCEMENTS:

Please welcome our newest moderator, Tyler, to our staff. Fasho, fasho!



Thank you for visiting The Gruver Beach Resort Radio Chat; please come back and visit us soon!</a> 

​


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

try this


```
<html>
<head>
<script language="javascript">
function alt()
{
alert("Welcome to The Gruver Beach Resort Radio Chat! <<Please read and follow the rules below the chat box BEF0RE chatting.>>")
}
</script>




<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8">
<style type="text/css">
body {
background-color: transparent;
color: #FFFFFF;
}
</style>
</head><body onload="alt()">
<center>
<p></p>
<span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-size: 16px; line-height: normal; font-style: normal; font-family: Times;">
<div style="color: rgb(255, 255, 255); background-color: transparent;">
<div>
<div>
<div>
<div>
<table id="shell" heigh="10" bgcolor="black" border="1" width="750"><tbody><tr><td>
<table id="inner" heigh="10" bgcolor="black" width="750"><tbody><tr><td>
<div style="text-align: center;"><span style="font-family: Arial Black; font-size: 27pt;">
<span style="color: rgb(0, 0, 255);">Welcome to The Gruver Beach Resort Radio Chat <br></span></span><div style="text-align: center;"><br></div>
<table id="shell" style="width: 756px; height: 235px;" heigh="10" bgcolor="black" border="1" width="756"><tb0dy><tr><td><div style="text-align: center;">
</div><table id="inner" heigh="10" bgcolor="black" width="756"><tbody><tr><td style="text-align: center; color: rgb(255, 255, 255); font-family: Arial Black;"><span style="font-weight: bold; font-size: 12pt; color: rgb(205, 0, 0);">THIS CHAT ROOM HAS NO AGE RESTRICTION PROVIDED YOU ARE MATURE ENOUGH TO FOLLOW THE RULES OUTLINED BELOW. PLEASE BE COURTEOUS, AND KEEP ALL CHAT CONTENT FAMILY-FRIENDLY. <span style="text-align: center; color: rgb(205, 0, 0); font-family: Arial Black;"><span style="font-weight: bold; font-size: 12pt; color: rgb(205, 0, 0);"><br><br><tr><td style="text-align: center; color: rgb(255, 255, 255); font-family: Arial Black;"><span style="font-weight: bold; font-size: 18pt; color: rgb(0, 0, 255);">CHAT RULES</span><br> (Please follow these simple rules to keep chat safe, fun, and free of conflict): <br><br>
Guests (Green) will be kicked if remain idle and nonparticipative in this chat room!<br>
Do not ask to receive free days, xats, powers, or help with YOUR chat group <br>
This is NOT a pick-up spot; no flirting, hitting on, perving, or stalking <br>
Do not request color (promotion); <i>WE</i> will approach <i>YOU!</i> <br>
No posting links of any kind in the main room <br>
No foul language or inappropriate behavior <br>
No drama, complaining, trolling, or B.S. <br>
No promoting other chat groups here <br>
Respect staff and other members <br>
No harassing in Private Chat <br>
No flooding or spamming <BR><BR>
We appreciate your cooperation <BR>
~The Staff <BR>
</td><td startcont="this"><br></td></tr><tr><td><br></td></tr></tbody></table> </td></tr></tbody></table>
<table id="shell" style="width: 756px; height: 343px;" heigh="10" bgcolor="black" border="1" width="756"><tbody><tr><td>
<table id="inner" style="width: 756px; height: 259px;" heigh="10" bgcolor="black" width="747"><tb0dy><tr><td>
<div style="font-weight: bold; text-align: center; font-family: Arial Black;"><span style="font-size: 18pt; color: rgb(0, 0, 255);">MEET THE STAFF</span><br><span style="color: rgb(218, 165, 32);"><span style="font-size: 14pt; color: rgb(255, 165, 0);"><br></span></span></div>
<div style="font-weight: bold; text-align: center;" align="center"><marquee style="font-size: 18px; width: 70.5%; height: 256px;" scrollamount="5" scrolldelay="0" direction="up">
<div style="font-family: Arial Black;"><span style="font-weight: bold; color: rgb(255, 165, 0);">Main Owner: John<br><div><span style="font-weight: bold; color: rgb(255, 165, 0);"></span></div>
<br></span></div>
<div style="font-family: Arial Black;"><span style="font-weight: bold; color: rgb(255, 165, 0);"></span></div>
<div style="font-family: Arial Black;"><span style="font-weight: bold; color: rgb(255, 165, 0);">Co-owners: Brison, Deb, & Jac<br></span></div>
<br style="font-family: Arial Black;">
<div style="font-family: Arial Black;"><span style="font-weight: bold; color: rgb(255, 165, 0);"></span></div>
<div><span style="font-weight: bold; color: rgb(255, 165, 0);"><span style="color: rgb(255, 165, 0);"><span style="font-weight: bold; color: rgb(255, 255, 255);"><span style="font-family: Arial Black;">Moderators: Sami, Peace, Frog, & Tyler<br><br><br></span></span></span></span></div>
<div></div>
<div></div>
<div></div>
<div></div>
<div></div>
<div></div>
<div></div>
<div></div>
<div></div>
<div></div>
</td><td startcont="this"><br></td></tr><tr><td><br></td></tr></tbody></table> </td></tr></tbody></table>
<table id="shell" style="width: 756px; height: 343px;" heigh="10" bgcolor="black" border="1" width="756"><tbody><tr><td>
<table id="inner" style="width: 756px; height: 259px;" heigh="10" bgcolor="black" width="747"><tbody><tr><td>
<div style="font-weight: bold; text-align: center; font-family: Arial Black;"><span style="font-size: 18pt; color: rgb(205, 0, 0);">ANNOUNCEMENTS:</span><br><span style="color: rgb(205, 0, 0);"><span style="font-size: 14pt; color: rgb(205, 0, 0);"><br></span></span></div>
<div style="font-weight: bold; text-align: center;" align="center"><marquee style="font-size: 18px; width: 70.5%; height: 256px;" scrollamount="5" scrolldelay="0" direction="up">
<div style="font-family: Arial Black;"><span style="font-weight: bold; color: rgb(205, 0, 0);">Please welcome our newest moderator, Tyler, to our staff. Fasho, fasho!<br><div><span style="font-weight: bold; color: rgb(205, 0, 0);"></span></div>
<br></span></div>
<div style="font-family: Arial Black;"><span style="font-weight: bold; color: rgb(205, 0, 0);"></span></div>
<div style="font-family: Arial Black;"><span style="font-weight: bold; color: rgb(205, 0, 0);"><br></span></div>
<br style="font-family: Arial Black;">
<div style="font-family: Arial Black;"><span style="font-weight: bold; color: rgb(205, 0, 0);"></span></div>
<div><span style="font-weight: bold; color: rgb(205, 0, 0);"><span style="color: rgb(255, 165, 0);"><span style="font-weight: bold; color: rgb(205, 0, 0);"><span style="font-family: Arial Black;"><br><br><br></span></span></span></span></div>
<div></div>
<div></div>
<div></div>
<div></div>
<div></div>
<div></div>
<div></div>
<div></div>
<div></div>
<div></div>
</marquee></div>
</td></tr></tbody></table>
</td></tr></tbody></table>
<marquee style="font-family: Arial Black;" direction="left"><span style="color: rgb(0, 0, 255);">Thank you for visiting The Gruver Beach Resort Radio Chat; please come back and visit us soon!</span></a> </marquee></div></td></tr></tbody></table>
</td></tr></tbody></table>
</div>
</div>
</div>
</div>
</div>
</span>
</center>
</body></html>
```


----------



## johnvt519 (Oct 8, 2009)

I appreciate your effort at altering my code; however, the issue still exists.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

You mean you still see "for" as "f0r" ? If it is I am not seeing that!


----------



## johnvt519 (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes. After saving to view changes live, the &#8220;for&#8221; views as &#8220;f0r.&#8221;


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Seems like I am unable to help you anymore because I am nit getting that error. I replaced your text with some "for" and uploaded to the local host but I got the correct output. Anyway, I am uploading my edit of your html, try that, and say whether you are getting the same error again.


----------



## johnvt519 (Oct 8, 2009)

I viewed your attachment; thank you for that. As you said, it looks good in there. Is there any possibility that the issue lies within the field I am required to place this code into? If so, how would I know for sure, and how could I fix the issue? I do know that my friend is using this same code in her chat room with no issues with &#8220;for.&#8221; Any ideas? Also, to perhaps make things easier, maybe you could possibly make me the lines of code needed to fix this another way. What I have done (while waiting to resolve this issue) was place an additional line of code before and after the &#8220;f,&#8221; the &#8220;o,&#8221; and the &#8220;r&#8221; in the word &#8220;for.&#8221; This has allowed the word &#8220;for&#8221; show up as intended (not &#8220;f0r&#8221. This is pretty much a hack-job but has been working for me temporarily. The problem is, however, that the text size changes slightly in a segment of the last line when I do this - creating an uniform line of text. What do you think? Thank you again.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

johnvt519 said:


> I viewed your attachment; thank you for that. As you said, it looks good in there. Is there any possibility that the issue lies within the field I am required to place this code into? If so, how would I know for sure, and how could I fix the issue? I do know that my friend is using this same code in her chat room with no issues with for. Any ideas? Also, to perhaps make things easier, maybe you could possibly make me the lines of code needed to fix this another way. What I have done (while waiting to resolve this issue) was place an additional line of code before and after the f, the o, and the r in the word for. This has allowed the word for show up as intended (not f0r). This is pretty much a hack-job but has been working for me temporarily. The problem is, however, that the text size changes slightly in a segment of the last line when I do this - creating an uniform line of text. What do you think? Thank you again.


Pardon me I have no idea. I check this in several browsers to checkout whether this is a browser compatibility issue, but no. If you think this is because of the chat service you are using, better to contact them. Anyway, what is the "additional" code you used? If you can give that, I may can understand the "brain" of the problem.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

> Thank you again.


You are welcome


----------



## johnvt519 (Oct 8, 2009)

Below is how I've altered the code for the last line of my text to fix the word "for" as a temporary solution. As I've said, I realize it's a hack-job as this has been my first attempt at any html coding, but nothing else worked half-way decent. When I view this, the text size changes slightly in a segment of this line. I'm guessing that when you view this in the browser(s) that you use, you may find no issue, but perhaps we may give it a try anyway. If you DO see the issue, maybe you wouldn't mind editing this segment of the code for me. Thanks.

[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]
Thank you *f**o**r* visiting The Gruver Beach Resort Radio Chat; please come back and visit us again soon!
</a> [/TD][/TR][/TABLE]
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]

[/CENTER]


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Nope...Nothing special in that code, because it is just editing the font features. But, try this. When you are giving sizes for the font, use "em" rather than "pt". 1em = 16px. Lets see at least this will work. Apply this for for all font size declarations.


----------



## johnvt519 (Oct 8, 2009)

Thank you. I&#8217;ll try that. Do I have to make this change throughout the entire code for consistency, or should these changes work if I just edit the lines in question?


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

To make sure, edit all. I am not sure whether this will work, but try.


----------



## johnvt519 (Oct 8, 2009)

Okay, that didn't work either. So, just let me say that I've very much appreciated all of your efforts, but I guess it's time to live with what I have; at least it's usable. It must be one of those odd things that can't be solved. Computer issues like this really bother me because I know there must be a solution (I hate to give up; it becomes a challenge), but I don't know if there's anything else to try. You've been _more _than helpful and patient as well. Thank you again for all your help and your time.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

> Computer issues like this really bother me because I know there must be a solution (I hate to give up; it becomes a challenge), but I dont know if theres anything else to try.


Not only you, I also don't like to give up. So, Just hold on, I will inform about this issue to some good developers who has more knowledge and experience than me. :up:



johnvt519 said:


> Youve been _more _than helpful and patient as well. Thank you again for all your help and your time.


You are welcome


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Informed. Wait for their response.


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

> Is there any possibility that the issue lies within the field I am required to place this code into?


Yes. Sounds like "l33t speak" word replacements in the chat system. (Stupid, in my opinion.)



> Check this box to use WYSIWYG editing (beta)


Wrong mode. Use a code/HTML view.

------ More thoughts:

1. Strip it down to bare, minimal code. See what works. Then try JS code by itself. Then add small bits to it.
2. Honestly, pop-ups suck, and there may be something in place to prevent it. The ability to add JS at will could create a malware site.
3. The xat site code is awful. It crashed my Flash container. The site looks to be poorly coded. Not to mention completely fugly (almost unreadable with all the crap graphics going on).
4. Use Notepad, not Wordpad.

And good luck, I guess.


----------



## johnvt519 (Oct 8, 2009)

I would greatly appreciate that. Thank you so much.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

lordsmurf said:


> Yes. Sounds like "l33t speak" word replacements in the chat system. (Stupid, in my opinion.)
> 
> Wrong mode. Use a code/HTML view.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response, friend..


----------



## johnvt519 (Oct 8, 2009)

Could you please translate all that for me in laymens terms, Sepala. (except for all the rude comments - I got those.) Thanks.


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

sepala said:


> Thanks for the response, friend..


:up:


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

johnvt519 said:


> Could you please translate all that for me in laymens terms, Sepala. Thanks.


OK. Please quote the section you want me to explain.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

And yes, sorry for the late reply.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

John? Are you there?


----------



## johnvt519 (Oct 8, 2009)

Most of it, really: &#8220;Then try JS code by itself,&#8221; &#8220;. . . there may be something in place to prevent it. The ability to add JS at will could create a malware site,&#8221; and I&#8217;m unsure why he said, &#8220;almost unreadable with all the crap graphics going on.&#8221; I&#8217;m not sure how he viewed it, but it looks fine in the chat room when viewed using three different browsers; I&#8217;ve had nothing but compliments from my members.


----------



## rotarysteve (Dec 27, 2010)

Still find fault with this...................

Only saving grace would be a new keyboard....

The text in your code was a "zero", not a cap "O"....

Something I don't buy about this


----------



## OCDme (Apr 19, 2011)

This is how I understand lordsmurf



> > Is there any possibility that the issue lies within the field I am required to place this code into?
> 
> 
> Yes. Sounds like "l33t speak" word replacements in the chat system. (Stupid, in my opinion.)


This kinda speaks for itself.
*YES *there *IS* a possibility, it may be "l33t speak" word replacements in the chat system. I am not sure what "l33t speak" is myself but you can Google it.



> > Check this box to use WYSIWYG editing (beta)
> 
> 
> Wrong mode. Use a code/HTML view.


Do not check the WYSIWYG box.
WYSIWYG= What You See Is What You Get



> 1. Strip it down to bare, minimal code. See what works. Then try JS code by itself. Then add small bits to it.


 remove any unnecessary html code. JS=javascript,



> 2. Honestly, pop-ups suck, and there may be something in place to prevent it. The ability to add JS at will could create a malware site.


Pop ups are very annoying. most if not all browsers have pop up blockers installed for the user to decide whether or not to allow them.
Allowing JS (which equals what?) opens the door for Malicious People to enter code at that site that could be dangerous to the viewer's computer. (not a good idea IMOP)



> 3. The xat site code is awful. It crashed my Flash container. The site looks to be poorly coded. Not to mention completely fugly (almost unreadable with all the crap graphics going on).


lordsmurf does not like the way the xat site is laid out or coded.
I'll take his word for it.



> 4. Use Notepad, not Wordpad.


notepad is is *the tool* to use for hand-coding pages. it is even more important to use notepad when writing javascript (JS) as it will not break the string of code because there is no end to notepad.
You can literally code an entire page of html on one line. (this will definitely make editing it later a challenge. )
Also you can save your work as .html, and view it in you browser. (EX: my page.html) 
If you are using an OS other than Windows, then you may have to use something else. That will be for someone who codes with a different OS to tell you what works best.



> And good luck, I guess.


lordsmurf hopes this all wortks out for you.

If I got any of these wrong lordSmurf, I apologize . 

Now to me this all seems to be a big undertaking for someone's first attempt as html. 
My Momma Told Me "You've got to crawl before you can walk"*
(Just My Opinion)*


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

johnvt519 said:


> Most of it, really: "Then try JS code by itself," ". . . there may be something in place to prevent it. The ability to add JS at will could create a malware site," and I'm unsure why he said, "almost unreadable with all the crap graphics going on." I'm not sure how he viewed it, but it looks fine in the chat room when viewed using three different browsers; I've had nothing but compliments from my members.


Sorry for the late reply. Yesterday ways a very busy day for me... I will reply within two hours:up:


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

lordsmurf said:


> Yes. Sounds like "l33t speak" word replacements in the chat system. (Stupid, in my opinion.)


*Leet* (or "1337"), also known as *eleet* or *leetspeak*, is an alternative alphabet for the English language that is used primarily on the Internet. It uses various combinations of ASCII characters to replace Latinate letters. For example, leet spellings of the word _leet_ include _1337_ and _l33t_; _eleet_ may be spelled _31337_ or _3l33t_. (From Wikipedia)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leet



> 1. Strip it down to bare, minimal code. See what works. Then try JS code by itself. Then add small bits to it.


Remove unnecessary code, make the code small. Use JavaScript



> 2. Honestly, pop-ups suck, and there may be something in place to prevent it. The ability to add JS at will could create a malware site.


pop-ups are not good(I believe that too). The browser may have some techniques to prevent from them(Or the user may have installed third party software). (Don't know what he meant by that "malware" thing, beause he supports JS in his first comment and breaking through JS is bit hard. Possible only to people who has leaned Advanced JS and JS bugs. And yes, there are few bugs, but not strong I guess)



> 3. The xat site code is awful. It crashed my Flash container. The site looks to be poorly coded. Not to mention completely fugly (almost unreadable with all the crap graphics going on).


XAT has crashed his flash. They coded their site in a buggy way. And he don't like the graphics in that.



> 4. Use Notepad, not Wordpad.


Wordpad is not good for coding but notepad is. This is 100% true. That is why you will find lot's of notepad versions like notepad++, notepad2 etc, which are specially developed for programming.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

OCDme said:


> This is how I understand lordsmurf
> 
> This kinda speaks for itself.
> *YES *there *IS* a possibility, it may be "l33t speak" word replacements in the chat system. I am not sure what "l33t speak" is myself but you can Google it.
> ...


Hi, welcome to TSG. As a new member, you have done a very good job by explaining this. Well done and keep it up :up:


----------



## OCDme (Apr 19, 2011)

Thx sepala
I'm glad you felt it was worth repeating


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

john, we need you to reply..


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

john, did you complain about this situation to your chat service?


----------



## JazzySOUL (Apr 26, 2011)

johnvt519 said:


> Can anyone please tell me why the lowercase letter o in the word for keeps showing up as a capital O or a zero in my html code? The word for is used four times within my code and keeps appearing as fOr or possibly f0r. Any ideas? Thank you.


Why not just post the html and css code, so we can analyze it.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

JazzySOUL said:


> Why not just post the html and css code, so we can analyze it.


He has already done. Please read the previous comments


----------



## JazzySOUL (Apr 26, 2011)

sepala said:


> He has already done. Please read the previous comments


Sorry about that, I'm viewing this on cell & I'm new here. I'd say you guys have said it all. There could be a point where he isnt following the advice given. Anyway notepad is the best.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

JazzySOUL said:


> Sorry about that, I'm viewing this on cell & I'm new here. I'd say you guys have said it all. There could be a point where he isnt following the advice given. Anyway notepad is the best.


First of all Welcome to TSG! (Sorry I couldn't welcome you before)...About that notepad, hmm, yes good but not the best because it has no auto aligning facility, correction hit facility or error showing facility. So software like dreamWeaver are the bests. Anyway other versions of notepad can be used for BETTER performance, if you are a notepad user.


----------



## JazzySOUL (Apr 26, 2011)

sepala said:


> First of all Welcome to TSG! (Sorry I couldn't welcome you before)...About that notepad, hmm, yes good but not the best because it has no auto aligning facility, correction hit facility or error showing facility. So software like dreamWeaver are the bests. Anyway other versions of notepad can be used for BETTER performance, if you are a notepad user.


Thanks. I have dreamweaver and a lot of other notepad-like editors and they make things easier but i prefer to design my websites from scratch using just notepad, cause that way its just me and the code & I have more control. The only other editor I use along with notepad is coffeecup html editor. Its a matter of preference I suppose.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

JazzySOUL said:


> Thanks. I have dreamweaver and a lot of other notepad-like editors and they make things easier but i prefer to design my websites from scratch using just notepad, cause that way its just me and the code & I have more control. The only other editor I use along with notepad is coffeecup html editor. Its a matter of preference I suppose.


Yes, that is all about personal choice. But I hate that cofeecup thing. I gave up that few years back, I gave up whole coffeecup.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

John, please mark this thread as solved if we solved your problem.


----------

